# Nice new bird guns...



## coveyrise90 (Jan 20, 2012)

Not mine.... unfortunately, but it's now available from Connecticut Shotgun Manufacturing Company... The Inverness. It was modeled after the Scottish Round Action O/U built by David McKay Brown. They can be purchased at a special introductory price of $3K (if you qualify for all of the discounts). And plus, they're 100% AMERICAN MADE!!!! 

I'd get one if I had the cash.

Dave, didn't you say you were looking for a nice bird gun?????


http://www.csmcspecials.com/product_p/inverness.htm


----------



## georgia_home (Jan 20, 2012)

way out of my price range, but dang, that is a beautiful gun! wow! very nice lines!


----------



## Jim P (Jan 20, 2012)

That rascal looks long


----------



## coveyrise (Jan 20, 2012)

Adam,

I was but actually I have been carrying my video camera and a pistol lately so much that I don't know what I would do with a shotgun. I don't miss lugging a gun around and I honestly find more birds when I don't have a gun. Guess it gives me good bird Karma. I really enjoy going back and replaying the coveyrises from the day over and over. I can count the number of birds in the covey and relive the moment well after season ends. I think my bird killing days are close to over.


----------



## Sam H (Jan 21, 2012)

Now thats one beauty of a shotgun...like coveyrise said though...I think my shooting birds this year is pretty much done...unless the weather changes....I have several friends that want to go , just shoot some birds...Think I'm going to just take them and concentrate on working Colt and Bella...


----------



## Jetjockey (Jan 21, 2012)

I can tell you for a fact that CSMC makes some very, very nice guns.  My Father In Law has 2 RBL's and their new A-10 (hes a bit gun crazy, in a good way).  His A-10 Rose and Scroll is really a work of art and a beautiful shotgun.  

Coveyrise...  The next gun he is looking for is a McKay Brown SxS.


----------



## ROAM (Jan 24, 2012)

you sure know how to excite this crowd! If I were to win the lotto and go all out on 'gun investments', I think i might just do a search for all of your previous gun threads.  I have not even heard of many of these fine guns, but they sure are beautiful pieces.  maybe one day....one day....


----------



## doublebarrel (Jan 26, 2012)

It should be a law that only side by side doubles can be made! Bobby


----------



## Jetjockey (Jan 27, 2012)

doublebarrel said:


> It should be a law that only side by side doubles can be made! Bobby




I don't know about that.  There are some pretty darn nice O/U's out there.  The A-10 American by CSMC is an amazing gun.  American made as well.  I do have to say though, Im looking out for a nice used LC Smith to have refurbished and put a nice chunk of wood on.  Something about hunting quail in GA with a great old American SxS that appeals to me.


----------



## Jetjockey (Jan 23, 2013)

Time is running out if you want the Inverness at a decent price.  Price jumps up on Feb 1st.  After weeks and weeks of looking for a new gun, my dad just ordered one to leave at my house so he didn't have to drag a gun back and fourth on the airlines.   We looked at Ceasar Guerinis, Rizzinis, Berettas, and a few others.  For the price, the Inverness was an easy choice.  It easily compares with the used prices of other comparable guns, and it's about half the price of the other Round Body guns.


----------



## MERCing (Jan 25, 2013)

Beautiful gun  !!

But.....is that a forearm release button sticking out the end of the forearm ?

If that is the case, for me, with it having a short forearm, that would be one feature that I wouldn't like.


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Jan 25, 2013)

Jetjockey said:


> I don't know about that.  There are some pretty darn nice O/U's out there.  The A-10 American by CSMC is an amazing gun.  American made as well.  I do have to say though, Im looking out for a nice used LC Smith to have refurbished and put a nice chunk of wood on.  Something about hunting quail in GA with a great old American SxS that appeals to me.



What bore and grade L C Smith are you looking for?  I love them and am always looking for them and come across some decent deals especially if you are wanting to restore one.  I am presently looking for a 16 bore in rather good condition unrestored but am coming across alot of them that would be candidates for restoration. I have come across a number of field grade 20s that could use new wood or redone wood for decent prices (especially if you don't mind opening up the chokes)....and if you are willing to go with a damascus barrel well, that even broadens the field of potential guns out there.  It is hard to find them with chokes that would be usable for quail in small bore, for some reason a good bit of them are f/f or m/f.  I guess they used them for all around guns hunting upland, waterfowl and small game such as rabbits and squirrels.  I actually have come across a number with skeet in/skeet out chokes too that might work with quail.


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Jan 25, 2013)

coveyrise90 said:


> Not mine.... unfortunately, but it's now available from Connecticut Shotgun Manufacturing Company... The Inverness. It was modeled after the Scottish Round Action O/U built by David McKay Brown. They can be purchased at a special introductory price of $3K (if you qualify for all of the discounts). And plus, they're 100% AMERICAN MADE!!!!
> 
> I'd get one if I had the cash.
> 
> ...



Adam, you would no doubt have the cash if you were not always buying those fine english and spanish sxs shotguns I always see you with......


----------



## coveyrise90 (Jan 27, 2013)

redneck_billcollector said:


> Adam, you would no doubt have the cash if you were not always buying those fine english and spanish sxs shotguns I always see you with......



Maybe you oughta take some off of my hands... didn't you say you wanted a nice double??? 

Adam


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Jan 31, 2013)

coveyrise90 said:


> Maybe you oughta take some off of my hands... didn't you say you wanted a nice double???
> 
> Adam



Always looking Adam.....now if you have a good open choked W. & C. Scott 20 or 28 and you ain't wanting the bank I might just take one off your hands.  My problem is finding guns I really love and the chokes are just way off like 20 in full / extrafull...etc...or the LOP is something like 13 or 13 1/2 and I just have a hard time messing with an original gun that the second I do it, I loose a nice chunk of the value of the gun.  That is the great thing about vintage guns, they are an investment that you can actually use if you take care of it....but as soon as you start altering it you loose some of the investment...unless you find one you like that has already been altered and the price reflects the alteration.

I figure that if I spend what these guns cost I want it like I want it and don't want to cut any corners on the gun just because it is a good deal....I find a 100% cased english gun or 100% "elsie" or Parker Bros. in the bore I want but the LOP is way off and the chokes are some ungodly configuration like xfull/skeet or f/ic, even though I can get it for a great price, why buy it if I won't be able to hit anything with it????   So, back to your original question...if you got a nice little 20 or 28 English or Spanish with i.c/c (or along those lines) with an LOP of close to 15 inches....I will take it off your hands..I love my Franchi but it really is too small for me, it fits Aline (zzweims, she shot with it some and was dead on with it) better than it does me and I have since talked to a "shooting coach" who has really hammered that into my head that I need a longer LOP.


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Feb 1, 2013)

I have that same model in 12 gauge, it was my general purpose gun during my teen years when I could only take one gun for a weekend in the woods, ic/m choked so I could take different shells and cover everything from squirrels to duck to rabbit to dove to quail/woodcock/snipe to deer (dont forget coons and possums with a bobcat or fox thrown in at times, fur was valuable back then, a few possum and a coon or two would cover the gas bill for the whole weekend).....those days are long gone, was a time I would target all those animals during a weekend down on the banks of the flint in mitchell county or worth county or in the swamps and pine savannas of wakulla county fla (add hogs, bears and fall turkeys on the fla hunting weekends).  I really do miss them. How times have changed, as many deer were killed with shotguns as with the most common deer rifle back then (the old 30/30), of course alot of the hunting was done with hounds so rifles were out of the question.  Your tree stand (if you hunted from a stand) was a couple of 2x4s nailed in the branches of an oak....your hunting cloths were an old canvas jacket, old jeans (or surplus green army pants), a beat up pair of surplus army boots or black rubber boots (lots of times black hip waders rolled down unless you were in the swamps) and an old cap. A cb radio was more important than having 4x4  especially if there were two or more vehicles in the hunting party along with a couple of cans of vienna sausage or sardines and saltine crackers and if you were really uptown a can of ditty more beef stew......


----------



## coveyrise90 (Feb 2, 2013)

Last year we built a sunroom for a guy that needed his house windows cleaned... he asked me if that was something I'd be willing to do on the weekend. I said sure. Knowing I like shotgun, he walked inside and few minutes came back out with a Fox B 12ga (mint and barely used) and said "How's this for payment?"... I just smiled. Not a bad payment for 2 hours worth of work!!!! 


Jay, I've got a few guns that might be of interest to you. I'll call you. Until then, here are few I found online that you might want to consider.

YOU REALLY NEED TO LOOK AT THIS ONE!!!
Arrieta 803 (they mislabeled it as a 578... don't tell them that though!). This is a top model from Arrieta and this one is priced really well.... $3650. Plus is has an LOP of 15 5/8" over a leather covered pad.

http://www.gunsinternational.com/Arrieta-578-20-ga.cfm?gun_id=100307885


Some other good ones....
Another Arrieta (upgrade wood and engraving). A good deal on this one too. $4300.
http://www.gunsinternational.com/Arrieta-578-20-Gauge.cfm?gun_id=100295685

WC Scott 20ga Orvis gun $3400
http://www.gunsinternational.com/W-C-Scott-Orvis-Best-Gun-20-gauge.cfm?gun_id=100310659

Orvis Uplander Sidelock 28ga by Arrieta $3550
http://www.gunsinternational.com/Orvis-Arrieta-Uplander-Model-28-gauge.cfm?gun_id=100310661

Hinton 20ga Boxlock (English) $2700
http://www.gunsinternational.com/Hinton-20-gauge.cfm?gun_id=100310658


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Feb 2, 2013)

Adam, I think I have everyone of those guns in my "watch list" with the exception of the Hinton.  I am leaning towards a WC Scott...for some reason they just "look" right to me.  I am gonna go miss some birds in a second with my franchi.  I got to looking back at my shooting journal from years ago and I always seemed to shoot much better with english stocked guns.  Of course my growing inabilaty to hit birds could be  I am getting older and have put off for too long going to the eye doctor.


----------



## Jetjockey (Sep 4, 2014)

If you didn't get in on this deal, you missed out.  I just wish I would have had the extra money lying around before they jumped the price.  Oh ya, my Dad is probably taking the gun home now as well!


----------



## Jetjockey (Sep 4, 2014)

#2.


----------

